# My dad passed away and I now have his old Schwinn bike (D-12?)



## Cubfn (Mar 25, 2022)

My dad passed away a few years ago and I now have his bike from I believe when he was a kid. I know he gave me and my sister rides on it when we were kids.
Anyways, I’m just getting around now to starting to clean it up. I know it rides because I have ridden It. Just around the block. I almost wiped out since I’m not used to pedal brakes. Haha.
I‘m trying to figure out what exact bike this is but not sure. I think it’s a d-12 but not sure of year. I can’t seem to find any numbers anywhere. I know it’s not an original seat and not sure of the pedals but other than that, it seems ok.
I’d like to possibly paint it but there’s no way I’m skilled enough to recreate that two color pattern. Any thoughts? I have no idea what the bike is worth but it means a lot to me that it was my dads bike. He wasn’t into the nostalgia as far as original paint color so I know he wouldn’t care about that but I also want to respect the history of this bike and not ruin the original. Is this even a thing or do people customize stuff all the time? I’m obviously very new to this. Haha.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 25, 2022)

Cubfn said:


> My dad passed away a few years ago and I now have his bike from I believe when he was a kid. I know he gave me and my sister rides on it when we were kids.
> Anyways, I’m just getting around now to starting to clean it up. I know it rides because I have ridden It. Just around the block. I almost wiped out since I’m not used to pedal brakes. Haha.
> I‘m trying to figure out what exact bike this is but not sure. I think it’s a d-12 but not sure of year. I can’t seem to find any numbers anywhere. I know it’s not an original seat and not sure of the pedals but other than that, it seems ok.
> I’d like to possibly paint it but there’s no way I’m skilled enough to recreate that two color pattern. Any thoughts? I have no idea what the bike is worth but it means a lot to me that it was my dads bike. He wasn’t into the nostalgia as far as original paint color so I know he wouldn’t care about that but I also want to respect the history of this bike and not ruin the original. Is this even a thing or do people customize stuff all the time? I’m obviously very new to this. Haha.View attachment 1594922
> ...



I would guess early to mid '50s Meteor or something like that. It is missing fenders. It needs the correct rear wheel.The serial number should be under the bottom bracket where the pedals are. No need to paint it I would bet that original paint will clean up real nice. I love that it was your dads that is awesome. Clean it up and ride it like he did.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 25, 2022)

You have a nice start there. I certainly wouldn't repaint it. Just clean and wax, find a correct matching rear wheel. Fenders if you want them, and a saddle you like. Its only original once.
Have fun!


----------



## Boris (Mar 25, 2022)

I'll third that!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 25, 2022)

I wouldn't repaint it


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 25, 2022)

I have a rear if interested. Little rough so you can say no.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 25, 2022)

one more vote for just clean it up and ride. look for a matching rear wheel here, fenders too if you like fenders. everything you want to know about old bikes is here on the Cabe. 5 out of 6 internet bike searches bring you here for the answers


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 25, 2022)

wash it, wax it, ride it, enjoy it.

that paint tells it's story.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 25, 2022)

Great bike, would love to see the serial number. Looks a lot like my 50 D-12.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 25, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Great bike, would love to see the serial number. Looks a lot like my 50 D-12.
> 
> View attachment 1594971



Nice refence


----------



## buickmike (Mar 25, 2022)

There's a set of fenders on ebay right now. Search Schwinn balloon fenders..  I have 48 D-12. I'm gonna try to put beat up painted drop centers on it. All but gave up on finding clean painted S-2  to match single I have.


----------



## bloo (Mar 25, 2022)

Late to the party, but one more vote for cleaning it up rather than repainting it. You can get kits to help dupicate that paint pattern, but in the old bike world, original is just about always more desirable. That doesn't look bad at all. It will shine up nice! 

The serial number is either under the bottom bracket (under the crank) or on a dropout next to the rear axle nut. Post a picture of the serial number and we can probably figure out what year it is, or at least narrow it down.

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 25, 2022)

Welcome.


----------



## Gully (Mar 25, 2022)

Welcome and you have a nice rider it appears!  Just leave the paint and treasure the history.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice schwinn. I would keep as is, protect from the elements, and ride it on dad's bday and other occasions. Family heirloom.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 26, 2022)

Yeah it does look like your dad's bike is in in the range of a 1950. Also I'bet that your rear wheel, the coaster hub, brake guts, the grease in it dried out and instead of taking it apart or B/C after trying to fix it B/C it would have had a New Departure brake, and they can be a bit tricky to reassemble, he got another rear wheel, used or whatever. .  And that would be about the same time period he added new pedals and seat.

There's two new holes drilled into the rear stays. IDK what the heck he did that for but must have done it a long time ago, even  before he repaired it. For value as a collectible that's a bad idea. Regardless, I'd try and figure it out to get back before the new or replacement items were put on.

Otherwise, you may consider and pin down, by age, how long he'd owned the bike. If in the 1950's then it should have had fenders . If in the 70-80's then, may not have fenders and Acessories where he may have wanted it to be lighter, maybe for rock or street jumping, work or school.

I mean, if you want to memorialize the bike, what did it look like when he got it. Or what period would serve as his most enjoyable memory. And why in the heck he'd drilled those holes as, it would have weakened the frame's durability yet, there's a reason,, best guess is some type of accessory or something for a passenger to grab? IDK. .

In the least, I'd be looking at replacing the rear wheel to match the front in color and wear B/C, likely had the grease not  dried, it would prob. still be there and then consider what else he would not have changed that, if it wasn't warn out, it would still be there. . New pedals: whether old,  worn out or not, by about 1970 was to help safety and lite it at night.

Option 3. Every thing it is now, is the memorial as it sits, his history  or moreover: The story lives in the modifications  and as long as it still works, clean, and polish the paint but don't touch the pin stripes as they can disappear with sponge and soap and water,  brass wire brush the chrome, lube it up;  call it good. Ride it with a "Thanks Dad!" and enjoy.


----------



## Cubfn (Mar 26, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> one more vote for just clean it up and ride. look for a matching rear wheel here, fenders too if you like fenders. everything you want to know about old bikes is here on the Cabe. 5 out of 6 internet bike searches bring you here for the answers



That’s how I got here and am so glad I found it!


49autocycledeluxe said:


> one more vote for just clean it up and ride. look for a matching rear wheel here, fenders too if you like fenders. everything you want to know about old bikes is here on the Cabe. 5 out of 6 internet bike searches bring you here for the answers





bloo said:


> Late to the party, but one more vote for cleaning it up rather than repainting it. You can get kits to help dupicate that paint pattern, but in the old bike world, original is just about always more desirable. That doesn't look bad at all. It will shine up nice!
> 
> The serial number is either under the bottom bracket (under the crank) or on a dropout next to the rear axle nut. Post a picture of the serial number and we can probably figure out what year it is, or at least narrow it down.
> 
> Welcome to the CABE!



Will look soon!


----------



## Cubfn (Mar 26, 2022)

Thank you all so much! Ok, so I’m definitely not painting it but cleaning and waxing. I’m going to find the serial number and learn about the rear wheel and fender thing.
I am very excited to get started.


----------



## Cubfn (Mar 26, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah it does look like your dad's bike is in in the range of a 1950. Also I'bet that your rear wheel, the coaster hub, brake guts, the grease in it dried out and instead of taking it apart or B/C after trying to fix it B/C it would have had a New Departure brake, and they can be a bit tricky to reassemble, he got another rear wheel, used or whatever. .  And that would be about the same time period he added new pedals and seat.
> 
> There's two new holes drilled into the rear stays. IDK what the heck he did that for but must have done that a long time ago, even  before he repaired it. For value as a collectible that's a bad idea. Regardless I'd try and figure it out to get back before the new or replacement items were put on.
> 
> ...



Can you point out the holes you’re talking about? Let’s pretend I don’t know what the rear stays are. Haha. 
Also, any idea where I would learn about what you are talking about with-
”rear wheel, the coaster hub, brake guts, the grease in it dried out and instead of taking it apart or B/C after trying to fix it B/C it would have had a New Departure brake, and they can be a bit tricky to reassemble, he got another rear wheel” and how I would replace it all?


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 26, 2022)

Cubfn said:


> et’s pretend I don’t know what the rear stays are. Haha.
> Also, any idea where I would learn about what you are talking about with-
> ”rear wheel, the coaster hub, brake guts, the grease in it dried out and instead of taking it apart or B/C after trying to fix it B/C it would have had a New Departure brake, and they can be a bit tricky to reassemble, he got another rear wheel” and how I would replace it all?



_"Can you point out the holes you’re talking about?" 

Y_ou don't need to Pretend' B/C most people have no clue, and I had doubt you'd get that too except, if you began hunting for holes in the frame. It's a bit tough but maybe can point it too U in your 1st photo.  Go to seat, less than half way to the center of it, below there's a thinner tube, part of the whole frame. In photo that tube has tire behind. At that spot there's a black dot. I believe the dot is the hole. That smaller tube is called the rear stay. B/C there appears to be a hole (black dot) in the stay then, there's probably another hole on the other side too.

Replacing 'it all' just follow the examples shown and begin the hunt here in items for sale, or posting wanted ads, yard sales, bike swap meets and Ebay are sources.

 Look on the bottom of the round cylinder, that is your crank case; referred as a bottom bracket or BB, where pedals are mounted is The crank. the cylinder is called a bottom bracket (BB). There are serial numbers stamped into it, bottom side. post the letters and numbers and somebody will tell U the date which will be anywhere from 1946 too 52.  After 52, in 1953; the serial numbers are moved to the left side of  a different bracket that is welded at lower end of the 'stay' tube; where the wheel's  axel nut is bolted,. sitting on the bike, facing forward  then your left hand is left side and visa versa. Same as a car, driver's side is left while   passenger is right side. 

With that, (Serial numbers) you can search the exact year and find plenty descriptions and illustrations., new, old, ugly and pretty B/C a DX is quite popular and common.

Troll around in searches here too. Topics in search would begin at (Your date) "_19??_ and the model is called DX.   Presumably, it's '1950 Schwinn DX' There's a good search engine here with results of information, photos and catalogs, with various means of cleaning, polishing and restorations. tons of good stuff and folks "Welcome to The C.A.B.E." all to glad to assist. Yey beware: A few may be 'Know-it-all' Smart A's. Some who'll just be poking for fun, U should not take too personal, while the _overwhelming_  great majority want to help newbies to the hobby. Regardless, you've found the best place in the whole net, where it's all at, especially for your machine.


----------



## Cubfn (Mar 26, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> _"Can you point out the holes you’re talking about?" Y_ou don't need to Pretend' B/C most people have no clue, and I had doubt you'd get that too except, if you began hunting for holes in the frame. It's a bit tough but maybe can point it too U in your 1st photo.  Go to seat, less than half way to the center of it, below there's a thinner tube, part of the whole frame. In photo that tube has tire behind. at that spot there's a black dot. I believe the dot is the hole. That smaller tube is called the rear stay. B/C there appears to be a hole (black dot) in the stay then, there's probably another hole on the other side too.
> 
> Replacing 'it all' just follow the examples shown and begin the hunt here in items for sale, or posting wanted ads, yard sales, bike swap meets and Ebay are sources.
> 
> ...



I see the holes you’re talking about. No clue  what they were for or what that screw thing is there. Here is a picture of that area you described for the serial number. I can’t seem to find it anywhere


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Mar 26, 2022)

Cubfn said:


> I see the holes you’re talking about. No clue  what they were for or what that screw thing is there. Here is a picture of that area you described for the serial number. I can’t seem to find it anywhere View attachment 1595326
> 
> View attachment 1595327







__





						Schwinn Serial Numbers Tool
					

Vintage Schwinn serial number lookup. Enter your Schwinn serial number in the box and click button to see what date and year your Schwinn bike was made.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## Cubfn (Mar 26, 2022)

Found it! Looks like my dad‘s bike is a 1952 which sounds about right. He would have been 12 at the time.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 26, 2022)

Cubfn said:


> Found it! Looks like my dad‘s bike is a 1952 which sounds about right. He would have been 12 at the time.View attachment 1595358



Get yourself some polishing compound and a real good wax you will be amazed how good that bike will look.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 26, 2022)

Cubfn said:


> Found it! Looks like my dad‘s bike is a 1952 which sounds about right. He would have been 12 at the time.View attachment 1595358



Yeah, lucky B/C that serial number look up "Tool" does not work too well and that period has been a problem, a real Pain in the A for people who've used it. Rather usually, as it's an cusps, year date for Schwinn. Yours is a [edited] 1953
 Schwinn DX.  10-15 years ago, I too got the wrong date, time period having it said the ladies 53 I have was a 40 or so.

Yeah, WT heck your dad made those holes for, I've no clue. And that 'thingy' bolt is inserted into where the fender screw and nut to support the fender (fender bracket) that adds too WTF was he doing with an I bolt there? Hint: between the drilled holes and loop, it makes a triangle which may have been a means to support a thing-a-ma-jig. Kids of earlier days and or before computer games were, like their fathers before, inventive and made things and jigs for what ever reasons, can be tough to imagine today. U dad was14 year older then me.  😉


----------



## Cubfn (Mar 26, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, lucky B/C that serial number look up "Tool" does not work too well and that period has been a problem, a real Pain in the A for people who've used it. Rather usually, as it's an cusps, year date for Schwinn. Yours is a 1943 Schwinn DX.  10-15 years ago, I too got the wrong date, time period having it said the ladies 53 I have was a 40 or so.
> 
> Yeah, WT heck your dad made those holes for, I've no clue. And that 'thingy' bolt is inserted into where the fender screw and nut to support the fender (fender bracket) that adds too WTF was he doing with an I bolt there? Hint: between the drilled holes and loop, it makes a triangle which may have been a means to support a thing-a-ma-jig. Kids of earlier days and or before computer games were, like their fathers before, inventive and made things and jigs for what ever reasons, can be tough to imagine today. U dad was14 year older then me.  😉



Your guess is as good as mine why he drilled those holes. Knowing him and his tool knowledge, he didn’t make the holes but I’m sure his brother,my uncle, had something to do with it.
How can you tell the difference between a 1943 and 1952?


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 26, 2022)

Cubfn said:


> Found it! Looks like my dad‘s bike is a 1952 which sounds about right. He would have been 12 at the time.View attachment 1595358



@Cubfn OPPS! I said yours is a 43, I meant 53!!  and, there's a Schwinn date thread here, ask there or check 1st page to be sure.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm guessing the holes in the stays are for some type of rear carrier, possibly homemade. 

Your serial number was stamped sometime during 08/07 to 08/11/1952-- D20330 -- D40503 so it would be a 1952 model.


----------



## bloo (Mar 26, 2022)

There are serial number lists on the CABE over in the Schwinn section. They are very good. Usually you can narrow down when the stamping was done. 

There are some cases where Schwinn re-used a serial number sequence only a year or two later, and when you see that you have to look at the rest of the details of the bike itself to figure out what year it is.

The online lookup tool posted above is wrong more often than it is right, and should be avoided.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 27, 2022)

So 1952 catalog has this as a Schwinn Meteor or Schwinn leader if it didn't have a tank when bought. Check the pics.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 27, 2022)

My condolences on your father’s passing.  Give that beautiful bike a service and ride it in your dad’s memory.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2022)

Steve, sorry about your Dad's passing. Enjoy the bike.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

Welcome to the CABE, condolences for your Dad, and that's a great memory to enjoy for many years and keep in the family! Lots of good advice here. Keep us posted on the cleanup!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 7, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Get yourself some polishing compound and a real good wax you will be amazed how good that bike will look.



We found that Mothers (or like Mothers) metal polish is less aggressive on the paint but stay away from the pin striping.  It has polish built in.  Good luck.  Great family story and the start of a useful heirloom.


----------



## Cubfn (May 20, 2022)

I know I’m opening up a can of worms here but any recommendations for cleaning products for the bike? Polish, wax,etc?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2022)

Cubfn said:


> I know I’m opening up a can of worms here but any recommendations for cleaning products for the bike? Polish, wax,etc?



Browse the "Bicycle Restoration Tips" forum and you should have a good idea of how to proceed. V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 20, 2022)

Cubfn said:


> I know I’m opening up a can of worms here but any recommendations for cleaning products for the bike? Polish, wax,etc?



Just be sure not to rush it slow and easy. You can always take it further but you can never get it back once it is gone.


----------



## Cubfn (May 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Browse the "Bicycle Restoration Tips" forum and you should have a good idea of how to proceed. V/r Shawn



Thank you!


----------

